# الجمعية المصرية لمهندسي الفلزات والمواد



## محمد سعيد هجرس (20 أبريل 2009)

نظرا لكثرة التخصصات الدقيقة المتفرعة من هندسة الفلزات والمواد مثل (هندسة السبائك وإنتاج المواد الجديدة – هندسة استخلاص المواد وتحضيرها – هندسة اللحام – هندسة فحص واختبار المواد – هندسة التآكل – هندسة المعالجات الحرارية – هندسة تشكيل المواد – هندسة السباكة – هندسة صناعة الصلب - والكثير من التخصصات الأخرى ).
فكرنا في إنشاء *الجمعية المصرية لمهندسي الفلزات والمواد* لتكون رابطة علمية تعمل على إحتواء الدارسين وخريجي القسم والعمل على التسويق الخارجي في سوق العمل لتخصصات القسم. اذا كنت من ابناء الفلزات فشارك معنا باذن الله الجمعيه تحت التاسيس وسوف يكون مقرها فى هندسه بترول السويس والله الموفق............


----------



## رضا العطار (23 أبريل 2009)

فكرة ممتازة وأنا مستعد للمشاركة في الجمعية والمساعدة على تأسيسها


----------



## م نادر خليل (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم فكرة رائعة و عملية 
و نرجوا ان يأخدها الاعضاء مأخذ الجد 
و قل لنا كيف نقوم بالتسجيل


----------



## metallurgist (24 أبريل 2009)

_و ماله بس نعمل حاجه وربنا يعين_


----------



## رضا العطار (25 أبريل 2009)

رجاء من السادة مهندسين الفلزات إبداء إقتراحتهم و أفكارهم تجاه هذه الجمعية لوضع سياسات و أهداف هذه الجمعية.
وشكرا


----------



## كيمياء الاسكندريه (28 أبريل 2009)

انا كيميائى بس بعمل ماجستير فى علوم المواد ولى اهتمامات خاصه بالتاكل وفحص واختبار المواد لى ان انا اشترك فى الجمعيه ولا لا


----------



## abbas qassim (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
الفكرة رائعة جدا وفقكم الله لها ونحن معكم 
مهندس لحام


----------



## رضا العطار (1 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للأخ الكيميائي أدعوا لنا أولاً أن نقوم بتأسيس الجمعية. ولو شروط القبول بالجمعية تتوافق معك فأهلاً و مرحباً بك.


----------



## السادات السيد (6 مايو 2009)

ان المسلمين يحبون العلم 
توكل على الله وانا وراءك لماضون فى تحصيل وتعليم العلم


----------



## المهندس علي هذال (7 مايو 2009)

لنتعاون جميعا لانجاح هذا العمل المفيد لنا جميعا والله يوفقكم انا مهندس معادن وصخور ماجستير وسوف اشارك معكم في مجالي ............. وشكرا


----------



## gamalabd (7 مايو 2009)

فكرة ممتازة يا هجرس ويارب معك **** على فكرة انا المهندس /جمال عبدالباقى ( الفرقة الثانية -فلزات)
ولكن احنا عرضنا الفكرة على الديكتاترة بتاع القسم ولكن هم رافضوا **** الشى الغريب اننى مش عارف هم رافضوا لية


----------



## mahmoud1974 (10 مايو 2009)

توكل على الله وانا وراءك لماضون فى تحصيل وتعليم العلم


----------



## رضا العطار (23 أغسطس 2009)

رجاء من المهندس محمد سعيد توضيح أهداف وأسس الجمعيه حتى أتمكن من توضيح الأهداف لزملائي في العمل


----------



## عبد النافع (24 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة رائعة جدا وياريت تتنفذ قريبا (مهندس نافع المسيرى ) هندسة مناجم وفلزات ازهر


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع أكثر من ممتاز 

معكم إن شاء الله 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (24 أغسطس 2009)

انا معك فى الفكرة
طالما هى للفائدة ...فلم اعتراض بعض الناس
امض قدما ..ونحن معك
ورمضان كريييييييييم


----------



## م. خالد حمدي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

تعلم العلم واقرأ تحز فخار النبوة
فالله قال ليلحى خذ الكتــاب بقوة


----------



## ابو غازي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

معكم ان شاء الله
لكن لكى تنجح الفكرة يجب ان يتبناها اولا اشخاص لهم ثقل محلى و دولى حتى يكون اسمها له قيمة


----------



## عادل جوده (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا اطلعت علي الفكره بمحض الصدفه وراقتني كثيرا انا من السودان ماجستير هندسه مواد قسم فلزات اتمني التواصل وشكرا


----------



## islamiccastel (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور يا حمادة 
بس فين التفاصيل ؟!!!


----------



## elzaim111 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل قريبا باذن الله و قد وصلنا و الحمد لله الي المرحلة النهائية في تاسيس الجمعية و ان شاء الله نستفيد بجهودكم جميعا


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة ....................ربنا الموفق


----------



## م نادر خليل (8 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم توكل على الله و ربنا يوفقك بس قولنا ازاي نساعدك*​


----------



## سامح 2010 (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع ممتاز ارجوا ان تخبرنا كيف نساعدك لتفعيل الموضوع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحان الله وبحمده
 سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (11 يناير 2010)

*[FONT=&quot] جمعية مهندسي الفلزات بمصر[/FONT]*
*Society for Metallurgical Engineers in Egypt*​*
 SMEE 
*​* [FONT=&quot]الحمد لله تم تأسيس الجمعيه الأن فى كليه هندسه البترول والتعدين جامعة قناة السويس وهى فى طريقها للإشهار فى وزارة التضامن الإجتماعى ويستطيع اى مهندس ان يكون من المؤسيسين فقط عليه التواصل معنا 0020102316331 او على [email protected] وشكرا
مهندس الفلزات هو العمود الفقرى للصناعة ونحن العرب لن نتقدم إلا إذا وضعنا هذا التخصص على راس كل الصناعات.
أخوكم محمد سعيد هجرس - فلزات السويس.[/FONT]*


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

فكرة رائعة


----------

